# No CD-rom driver installed



## Bill Ding (Jul 31, 2002)

Help! I got so much time in this pentium1 computer that it would make your head spin. My hard drive crashed so I took it out and put another one that I had laying around in. I fdisk and formated the new hard drive.I have a win98 boot disk and it works fine except it doesn't have the right driver in it for the cd=rom to work. The cd-rom drive is a mitsumi Fx800 series. how can I install the right driver into the boot disk? :confused


----------



## Rick1953 (Feb 16, 2002)

The generic CD-Rom drivers on the boot disk should work but if you need DOS drivers for your CD-ROM go here.


----------



## Bill Ding (Jul 31, 2002)

My computer cannot use the cd-rom driver that comes with the win98 boot disc. I cannot install win95 if the cd-rom drive is not working. How can I install the cd-rom driver directly in to the Dos files so the computer will recognize it? Also I would like to clear the MS-dos 6.22 from my hard drive since win95 has dos 7.00. can anybody help?


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Bill,
Try this link to go to the CdRom drivers for the model you have. Download the file with the name *ide158.exe*. The site says it works for all CdRoms. So try that and may be things will be fine...

CdRom Drivers


----------



## Bill Ding (Jul 31, 2002)

I have the Ide158.exe driver,but I don't know how to install it.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Bill,
See what happens when you double click it. Mostly it would extract a set of files and may be there would a file by name 'Install'. You again double click on that Install file and see what happens. Post back about the results...


----------



## Bill Ding (Jul 31, 2002)

I installed the CD-ROM driver into DOS and then it showed setupe.exe ,I guess for the drive,but when I tried to run setupe it said I couldn't run it in Dos.  I can't click mouse because it doesn't work in dos either.


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

from the readme included in the driver download

setupd, not setupe

=========================================
| SOFTWARE INSTALLATION PROCEDURES |
=========================================

To install your CD-ROM drive for use with MS-DOS, you need:

* An IBM personal computer or compatible with 80386 or later
processor chip and a minimum of 640K of conventional memory.
* A CD-ROM drive (included).
* CD-ROM installation disk (included).
* MS-DOS Version 3.1 or later.
* Microsoft MS-DOS CD-ROM Extensions(MSCDEX.EXE).

Note: Microsoft MS-DOS CD-ROM Extensions(MSCDEX.EXE) enables the
computer to access the CD-ROM drive. MSCDEX.EXE must exist
in your system in advance.

------------------------------------------
| WHAT'S ON THE INSTALLATION DISK? |
------------------------------------------

The installation disk contains all the software needed to install
and operate the CD-ROM. A list of the files and a brief
description of each follows:

MTMCDAI.SYS CD-ROM device driver.
MTMCDAI.386 Windows virtual device driver.
SETUPD.EXE CD-ROM installation program which tells the CD-ROM
driver how you want it organized.
READMEA.ENG Text file is written by English. (This text file.)
READMEA.GER Text file is written by German.
READMEA.FRE Text file is written by French.
READMEA.SPA Text file is written by Spanish.
READMEA.ITA Text file is written by Italian.
READMEA.JPN Text file is written by Japanese.

----------------------------------------------
| CD-ROM DEVICE DRIVER INSTALLATION |
----------------------------------------------

Certain software programs must be loaded in order to access a CD-
ROM disc in your CD-ROM drive as if it were an MS-DOS formatted
disk. The CD-ROM software files must be properly installed in your
computer before the CD-ROM drive can read a CD-ROM disc.

The procedure for installation is as follow:

1. Insert the supplied installation disk into drive A (or B).

2. Type A: (or B and press ENTER to select drive A (or B).

3. At the DOS prompt A:\ (or B:\), type SETUPD and press ENTER.
(Run the program SETUPD.EXE on the disk.)

4. Follow the instructions on the screen.

5. Reboot your system when it completes successfully.

--------------------------------
| DEVICE DRIVER PARAMETERS |
--------------------------------

The MTMCDAI.SYS file is device driver that can be installed in the
directory of your choice. The CONFIG.SYS file specifies this file,
thereby allowing your computer to identify and operate the CD-ROM
drive. This device driver can support up to 8 drives.

Most computers will function adequately with most of the default
settings for this file. However, there are some parameters that
can be changed, if necessary. This section explains the function
of each parameter. Use a text editor, such as MS-DOS "EDLIN", or
"EDIT" to modify the appropriate line in your CONFIG.SYS file.

For the MTMCDAI.SYS device driver, the line in CONFIG.SYS is in
the following format.

DEVICE=[drive:][path]MTMCDAI.SYS
/D:device-name [/P:xxx,yy] [/A:n] [/U:n] [/L:xx]

Note: The actual device driver entry is not truncated and should
be placed entirely on one line in the CONFIG.SYS file.

[drive:][path]MTMCDAI.SYS
Specifies the location (drive and directory) and name of the
device driver file.

/D:device-name
Specifies the device name of the CD-ROM drive (8 characters
maximum). This must be identical to the device name specified
in the MSCDEX.EXE parameters. For example:

DEVICE=C:\MTM\MTMCDAI.SYS /D:MTMIDE01

[/P:xxx,yy]
Specifies the IDE port that is connected to the drive, and the
interrupt request.

'xxx' should be the base address of IDE port.
xxx = 1f0 : Primary(Channel 1)
170 : Secondary(Channel 2)
1e8 : Channel 3
168 : Channel 4
'yy' should be the interrupt channel.
yy = 14 : Primary(Channel 1)
15 or 10 : Secondary(Channel 2)
12 or 11 : Channel 3
10 or 9 : Channel 4

Only when the CD-ROM drives are connected to the primary port
using interrupt channel 14 and/or the secondary port using
interrupt channel 15 is it unnecessary to specify a /P
parameter.

For example, when eight drives has been connected, the syntax
in the CONFIG.SYS file should be as follows:

DEVICE=C:\MTM\MTMCDAI.SYS
/D:MTMIDE01 /P:1f0,14 /P:170,15 /P:1e8,12 /P:168,10

Note: The actual device driver entry is not truncated and
should be placed entirely on one line in the CONFIG.SYS
file.

[/A:n]
Specifies the audio play mode. For a stereo CD, /A:0 or /A:1
is acceptable. For a monaural CD (left or right channel only),
/A:1 will play the monaural audio signal from both the right
and the left channels. Default is n=0.

[/U:n]
Specifies the door lock or unlock. /U:0 is 'unlock'. /U:1 is
'lock'. Default is n=0.

[/L:xx]
Specifies the message language. Applicable language is as
follows:

'xx' = US : English (This is default.)
GR : German
FR : French
SP : Spanish
IT : Italian
JP : Japanese

If you want English, you do not have to specify. If you want
the other language, the syntax in the CONFIG.SYS file should
be as follows:

DEVICE=C:\MTM\MTMCDAI.SYS /D:MTMIDE01 /L:JP

-------------------------------------------
| REGARDING MTMCDAI.386 |
-------------------------------------------

If you use Windows with 32-bit Disk Access enabled, you should use
MTMCDAI.386 (only same IDE port with hard disk).
Setup program will help you install automatically.
If you want to install manually, the following line should be
added in [386enh] section of SYSTEM.INI file.

DEVICE=[drive:][path]MTMCDAI.386

Known Problem: The this driver does not work correctly under the
following configuration.
* Windows for Workgroups 3.11
32-bit Disk Access enable
32-bit File Access enable
* Compressed hard disk by software (DBLSPACE,STACKER...)

You should disable either 32-bit Disk Access or
32-bit File Access.

-------------------------------------------
| REGARDING SMARTDRV |
-------------------------------------------

SMARTDRV attached to MS-DOS 6.2 (PC-DOS 6.3) or later is supposed
to CD-ROM caching. If CD-ROM caching is enabled, it is possible
that CD-ROM does not work properly.(such as Photo CD)
In this case, you should add the following /U switch to disable
CD-ROM caching.

SMARTDRV.EXE /U

------------------------------------------------------------------

Microsoft is a registerd trademark of Microsoft Corporation.
MS-DOS is a registerd trademark of Microsoft Corporation.
Windows is a trademark of Microsoft Corporation.
IBM is a registerd trademark of International Business Machines
Corporation.

----- END OF FILE -----


----------

